# Giant spider web found



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Add this to your list of nightmares!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070830/ap_on_re_us/odd_giant_spider_web


----------



## Buck Jr (Aug 30, 2007)

wow, thats a big web. kinda creppy looking.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy Arachnid Batman!!!!!!  

What if it's exactly like Arachniphobia, and some rare deadly species has found its way here, then mated with a native species???... The deadly offspring will then multiply and spread fear across the nation!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw that last night. So gross..reminds me of the spiders in Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings. BARF!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup..yucko alright.
Makes me wonder what they know..why are they doing that?
just too wierd.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

They or it?


----------

